# Shark Stalking Yak!



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

I saw this pic thought it was wild, it's a bigass great white stalking a kayak off the coast of South Africa and yes it is real.The photographers has a web site thomaspeschak.com where he has a short story about the pic.Makes me wonder if I've ever had any tailgaters.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Holy crap ! He would of never seen me again once I seen he was there. Think of a squid with the ink spray, but it would not be ink I would be spraying LOL

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Forum Runner


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

I had a black tip follow me trolling for like 20mins pretty weird I guess waiting on me to hook something so he could steal it!

Chase


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I DON'T WANT TO SEE THIS PICTURE!!! I'll be kayak fishing Hawaii at the end of January through mid February and I keep picturing this when I think about it!!


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I heard this was a photo shopped picture all along. So is the one with a killer whale and the other one with a blue whale with his mouth open coming straight up with a kayak in its mouth. Ask Doc about the trip he and another forum yaker had out at the pass a couple years ago with the rather large shark bumping in on one of the yaks.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

He's paddling with his rudder up?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think that one was photoshopped but there are other, scarier pics that are real. I don't know if you watched shark week this past year, but that Chris Fallows guy from South Africa willingly paddled out to some great whites off a beach and was having a good 'ole time as they bumped his yak.

When my Friend Sam was in SoCal surfing and visiting friends. He was on the beach one day and saw a yakker bringing his gear up the beach to his truck where he had a large thresher shark he had just caught. Sam started talking fishing with him and the guy apparently had a hard on for shark fishing and had a photo album with him. Sam said he had a bunch of pics of Threshers, Blues, Makos and a 10-11ft Great White. Sam said he was very proud of the Great White. I would be too!


----------



## osborne311 (Aug 1, 2011)

I will try to find it again and if I do I will post it but I saw some raw video on youtube of some feeding whales coming up very close to a yak. A few feet in the wrong direction and it would have been bad news for that yak.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

It is a true story and the photo is not faked in any way. It comes from an article in Africa Geographic magazine (sept 2005) where they used sea kayaks to help conduct research on GW's in South Africa. Here are a few links: http://www.thomaspeschak.com/kayak-great-white-sharks-/ or http://www.africageographic.com/greatwhite.asp 

Still, I cannot imagine the feeling of seeing a GW that big behind me...


----------



## Neki (Jun 29, 2011)

It you consider the yak at 12' then pull it back to the shark and gain a few feet. That would still make the shark 18-20'. Common size in Africa. Everything is bigger in Africa


----------

